# First time dog owner



## dls911 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post and boy am I grateful you guys are out there. My husband and I are picking up our first dog ever in Las Vegas tomorrow. We will not be showing, he is strickly a pet. The pup is a 4 month old Chocolate named Hector (we will be renaming him) and already 11lbs. He is a "big boy" and and have been told he will likely get up to twenty pounds! Are there any special considerations you know of for larger dogs? Thanks,


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome to the community Debbie!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Can't wait to see pics of your new baby,although he won't look so tiny!I think there are some friends on here who have larger Havs,they will be able to help you.So what are you going to call him?by the way I like the name Hector!Are his Mum and Dad on the large side?:welcome:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Don't have an answer to your question as my male (Beau) is 13.8 lbs. Glad you found the forum and hope to see pictures of your chocolate boy!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats on your new Hav. I have one that is on the larger side at 17-18 lbs. I like her size. I wouldn't change a thing about her. I also have one in the 11-12 lb range. I think they are both perfect! I'm not sure what you mean by special considerations. Remember that though he may be 11 lbs, he's still a baby so you'll need to be careful of letting him jump off furniture. Can't wait to see photos. I really like the chocolates.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Maddie is 21 lbs...she doesn't really do anything differently than Roscoe (10 lbs) and Stella (9 lbs). If anything, there are more considerations for the smaller Havs rather than the larger ones. The only thing I can think of is that it's easier for Roscoe and Stella to use the indoor potties because the are smaller and their bums don't hang over the side. Maddie uses wee pads and even with all four paws on the pad, she can still pee over the edge. Not so for the smaller pups.

Good luck with your new pup, and make sure you post LOTS of photos


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is almost 17 lbs (16.7) and as far as I'm concerned, there's just more of him to hug!!!

He was an armful to carry around until he was old enough that he had had all his shots and could walk on the ground in public places, though. I don't know how old your guy is... at 11 weeks, Kodi was 6.5 lbs, but 16 weeks, he was 10 lbs.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Kodi's 16 week weight surprises me. Mojo was less than nine pounds at 16 weeks, didn't make 11 pounds until he was 6 months old, but now he's 16 months old and topped out at 16 pounds.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mojo's Mom said:


> Kodi's 16 week weight surprises me. Mojo was less than nine pounds at 16 weeks, didn't make 11 pounds until he was 6 months old, but now he's 16 months old and topped out at 16 pounds.


He was a BIG baby!<g>


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

How exciting and congratulations!!!!! I have two one is 17 pds and is like a giant puff ball and a almost 9 pd tiny one. We are crazy about them. I like the bigger Havs for myself because as we age we are less likely to step on one! Here are two pictures. We love pictures here can't wait to see yours!!!! Oh and we will bug you....


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My only advice is not to spoil your new puppy to much. You will regret it later and start off trying not to feed lots of different foods and make it a pickly eater. These little dogs (well all little dogs) have a way of ruling the house. But such fun.


----------



## dls911 (Aug 13, 2010)

*What a friendly group, I feel so welcome*

Thanks everybody for your replies, I can't tell you how nice it feels to have support during this time. It isn't unlike being a young, new parent, except I'm in my fifties!! My husband and I are both thrilled and terrified at the same time, but mostly thrilled.

I'm leaving this morning for Las Vegas to pick him up. I will definitely be posting photos asap. I'm taking my camera with me and hope to do a little photo journal.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Aww can't wait 

It can be scary, but mostly it's great! I'm a recent first time puppy mommy.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see pics and find out his "new" name! Have a safe trip!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition! Sounds like its your lucky day, don't forget to drop a few coins in the slot


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome. My Cash was 12 lbs at 4 months. He is amost 23 now. Some one here refers to the bigger havs as a lap and a half dog! Just more to love. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome. I have to say to get a Havanese in Las Vegas means you hit the jackpot. You are going to love this breed. Will be looking forward to lots of pictures.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Your adventure begins! You will find more energy and patience you never thought you had! Get ready, the fun will begin soon! Oh! Welcome to the forum! We still need to see those pictures though....it's the rules.....right?


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

:welcome: Debbie! Looking forward to pics of Hector. You'll be coming back from Vegas a Big Winner! Don't be scared. You'll find lots of good advice and help here. You're going to love your Hav.....fun times ahead!

Barbara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:welcome: I'm looking forward to the pictures of your new little boy! Don't have any advice for larger furbabies - Abby is eight pounds at three years! Again, welcome!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Debbie,
Welcome to the forum. You've made an excellent breed choice. Havs are great and are good for first time dog owners.

Robbie,
That 2nd picture of your 2 Havs is so adorable. They are quite a pair.LOL.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome Debbie. I have found this forum a gift in this past year. These are my first little dogs (Einstein 12.8 lbs and Watson 13.2 lbs) I check in here often. Can't wait to see pics of your new baby and to hear his new name.


----------

